# 1st Steelhead of 2003



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

yeah i guess there were none of those telltale x's, couldn't be a brown


----------



## gonefishin146 (Dec 8, 2002)

good job don...glad to see someone is catching some fish...i know we have had our problems (emails and such) but great fish..
take care and good luck
--over and out--


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

WTG Don!! I'll trade you electricity for some, can get mighty cold....


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

> _Originally posted by gonefishin146 _
> *good job don...glad to see someone is catching some fish...i know we have had our problems (emails and such) but great fish..
> take care and good luck
> --over and out-- *


This has got me lost...if we had problems I am not one to hold a grudge and I already forgot about it!!!!

Loomis...you drive a hard bargin...LOL Throw in an introduction to the natural heater we discussed and it is a DEAL


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

Way to go!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It looks exactly like the Steelhead I like to catch.


----------



## FlyDaddy (Dec 29, 2002)

Ahhhh yesss...Nice work man!

FD


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Nice job Don. Keep up the good work.


----------



## scale (Feb 6, 2003)

It looks like a brown to me too, but if it was, she wouldn't be carying any roe.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

There was really never a question what it was...I know what a Steelhead looks like...


----------



## fishpinoy27 (Oct 19, 2002)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWW...... NICE FISH HOW I WISH I CAN HOOK LIKE THAT WHERE WE USUALLY MEET HAHAHAHAHAH......


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

The fish of a 1000 cast 

Nice fish don. 

You surely deserved it for the amount of hours you put in this winter.


----------

